# Italy - Palermo - bike rental



## sissypants (Sep 7, 2016)

I will be in Italy (Pisa, specifically) for business and have March 10 off. I thought about flying to Palermo on Ryanair and renting a bike for some solo riding, but can't seem to find any bike rental non-tour companies. My preference is mountain but I would take a good road bike as well. Any experiences or opinions to offer about Palermo biking?

I could rent a cheaper-quality bike in Pisa, but Palermo looked more exciting. My other option is Catania, and I thought about a Mt. Etna road-biking trip, but again I can't find good rental companies.

Thanks for the help!


----------

